# Proud Dad! Three years old....Watch out NHL



## alaskanmoosehunter (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally, Got him dressed down. He has been skating since he was two. I thought the extra weight was going to hinder him at first, but I was wrong. He starts on his first team later this fall.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Gotta take the boards ever once and awhile! :rockn:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2750/251/79/1274470867/n1274470867_109789_5228828.jpg


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm getting movie flashbacks!! haha... 

Congrats!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

First overall 2022?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

That is great!! Looks like he's having a good time!


----------

